# RPM droping



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a 99 SE and when im going like 50 or 60 and i let off the gas the RPM's drop to about 1000. Dont know if this is a problem but i dont remember it doing that a few months ago.

thanx for your help!!


----------



## JR140 (Jan 4, 2006)

N1ssanmax1 said:


> I have a 99 SE and when im going like 50 or 60 and i let off the gas the RPM's drop to about 1000. Dont know if this is a problem but i dont remember it doing that a few months ago.
> 
> thanx for your help!!


As far as i know it normal. my 96 se does the same thing


----------



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I dont know if the is normal even if im going faster like 90 when i let off the gas the RPMs will still drop to 1000. I just dont know.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

if I were you, I would clean the clean the AICV.


----------



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

AICV?? What and where is that located. And how would I go about cleaning that?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

*Tools needed: * 
10 and 12 mm sockets 
3 inch socket extension 
universal joint (swivel pivot socket thing) 
12-inch rachet (a short rachet may not work - need something to apply a lot of torque to loosen the bolts 
Philip's screwdriver 
rag 

buy some carb/TB cleaner to clean the IACV(idle air control valve). Here's what to do. 

Do like the pictures says. Follow the hose and that lead you to the IACV. It's gonna look different on your car (i think). The IACV  has 4 connections to it and they have different colors. Once you find it follow these intructions:

1. Unplug the 4 connectors from the IAC assembly. Undo the hose that connects teh IAC to the intake assembly. 

2. The metal bracket holding up the gray-colored connector is blocking one of the IAC mounting bolts. Using a 10mm socket, remove the bolt that holds the metal bracket. The bolt is just below the purple connector - you have to twist your head and crane your neck around to see the bolt. 

3. Remove the 3 mounting bolts using the 12mm socket. The lowest bolt may require the Universal joint. 

4. Pull out your IAC valve and clean it w/throttle body cleaner, rag, and old toothbrush. 

You may even want to separate the plastic valve to clean it more thoroughly. Use a philip's head screwdriver, but make sure it is a snug fight. It's on there tight and if you don't have a good fitting screwdriver, you could ruin the screw head. 

Reinstallation is just the reverse of these steps. It may be easier access to the IAC if you remove the whole air intake assembly, but it's not necessary. (if I were you, id do this from the start) it only takes about 2 mins!

*How to adjust IACV * - 

Warm the engine up to operating temp.
Turn off the engine.
Disconnect the TPS.
Start the engine and adjust the idle speed using the stop screw on the throttle body to 650 RPM's.
Turn off the engine.
Reconnect the TPS and restart the engine.

If the IACV is working correctly your idle should be correct. If it's a bit low, try adjusting the screw on the IACV bypass to get your idle speed to ~700 in neutral with no load. (no load means no lights or A/C)


----------

